

Prototype Apple TV predecessor from 1995 sells for $46 on eBay - evo_9
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/10/05/05/prototype_apple_tv_predecessor_from_1995_sells_for_46_on_ebay.html

======
tvon
Bidding has ended. I would have paid that much just to gut it and cram a
little HTPC Hackintosh in there for shits and giggles.

------
ashishbharthi
Before buying it make sure its not stolen or you will loose all your gadgets
including your current Apple TV.!

